# Repair Rusted/ Broken 100 year old pedal???



## F4iGuy (Jun 10, 2011)

Both of the pedals from my 1900's Orient Bicycle are rusted and broken on the end. They are very ornate and I would love to have them re-chromed at some point. However I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to fix the broken metal. I can't seem to find remakes of this particular style. The rusted picture is of my petal. The other is what i would like for mine to look like again. 
Thanks, 
Curtis


----------



## Paulmcxxx (Jun 24, 2011)

The first thing to do is strip the pedal down to bare metal. If you can take it apart you should do that. Depending on what needs to be repaired you can either weld on new pieces cut to the proper size/shape or just build up the area with a weld. Once you have it all shaped, the chome people will polish the pedals and chrome them. I have seen gold and silver plating done, and chrome is similar in that any imperfections will still be visible even after the chroming is done. It takes a lot of work but the end result is really awesome.


----------



## F4iGuy (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I found a nickel plating guy in MD that wants me to bring the pieces over, said he can do it all...


----------



## pelletman (Oct 2, 2012)

Was your plating guy Polished Treasures?


----------

